

Top Secret Stealth Helicopter Program Revealed in Osama Bin Laden Raid: Experts - kunle
http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/top-secret-stealth-helicopter-program-revealed-osama-bin/story?id=13530693

======
tokenadult
Previous extensive HN thread based on Wired News story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2515811>

------
zx76
Can't help but trust this article more due to the word "Experts" in the
heading.

Sarcasm aside, referencing "experts" is usually a red flag for me in articles
like this. What incentive is there for the actual experts to offer their
opinions on the matter to ABC news?

------
jmvoodoo
Hardly a first, or even anything that revolutionary. Meet the original quiet
one:

[http://www.airspacemag.com/military-
aviation/the_quiet_one.h...](http://www.airspacemag.com/military-
aviation/the_quiet_one.html)

------
jgh
I like how the video autoplays and replaces the interesting image and caption
you're trying to read.

~~~
alexg0
Kill-Flash addon for Chrome makes these pages browsing so much more pleasant.

